# Rancher 420 Radiator Relocation?



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Does anyone make a kit for this bike? I had a homemade one on my brute for about a year that was fine then bought the gorilla bracket and love that mount because I know I am not going to beat-up my radiator with that covering it. I looked on their site first and the only one they show is for the Rincon. Will I just need to build one for the Rancher or can I buy a good machined piece somewhere?
I am doing the snorkle this weekend and really want to do the relocation before mud nats. I just bought the bike today for my wife.
This is what it has so far and I will post pics up tomorrow.
2008 Rancher 420 (foot shift)
SS112 wheels
27" Mudzillas
HMF pipe


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know of any bolt on kits, I know Gorilla had talked about making one a while back, I remember seeing them looking for a bike to use to make the first one. I think thats been about a year ago or more though. If you want some info on it I've got a writeup of how I did mine that I can send you a link to.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Can yours be done with "around the house" tools or will I need a drill press and cutting torch and welder and chop saw? lol.. I wish I owned all these things but the fact is I have none of them so fabricating is not easy for me.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I did weld mine together, but aside from that the only thing that you would need is a hacksaw to cut the angle iron to length, and a drill to make the holes to mount the rad to it and the bracket to the rack. Not counting the Perma-Cool fan I put on it, I've got about $35-40 into it total counting paint and coolant. I still consider it to be the best thing I've done to the bike, I had lots of issues with the radiator getting clogged and making the bike get too hot before putting it on the rack, now my fan hardly ever comes on at all, and when it actually does it only stays on for a matter of 30 seconds or so lol.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

k. Thanks for the information man.
I will see if I can't tackle this job after the snorkles and hopefully before mud nats. So much to do and so little time, lol.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha, I hear ya there.


----------

